# سؤال/زيت مغير السرعة الاوتوماتيك(الفتيس)



## علي الشرفاني (21 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكمسؤالي عن تغير او تبديل زيت مغير السرعة الاوتوماتيك (يسمى عندنا algear او اخواننا المصريين الفتيس). المزاصفات المطلوبة او درجة اللزوجة اذا كان يوجد وكذلك فلتر الزيت.علما ان سيارتي كيا ريو /2008 واكون ممنون


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم , يتم تغيير زيت القير < الهيدروليك > كل 40,000 كيلومتر مع تغيير الفلتر , اما بالنسبة الى درجة اللزوجة فمن الافضل الرجوع الى كتيب السيارة والا فعليك بلزوجة sp-3 أو sp-2 وهذا مخصص لسيارات ميتسوبيشي و هيونداي و كيا , اما بخصوص اسم الزيت او الشركة المصنعة فالافضل ان تاخذ الزيت من الوكالة < أصلي > .
تحياتي


----------



## فقيه العرب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

زيت الجير يستبدل عند قطع مسافه بين 35 و40 الف كم انصح في استخدام زيت الوكاله فقط الموصى بيه مع تبديل الفلتر -- نصيحه لا تسترخص زيت الجير لان الجير فيش مزحه معه الا اذا كنت مريش فلوس


----------



## علي الشرفاني (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*ممنون منكم ياجماعة وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد معرفت تركيب كبلنج سيارة رجات 84


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

_ماهى مكونات الكبلنج الرجاتة_:13:​


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد شراء سيارة ابوترا هيدروماتك جديدة ارجو ارسل معلومات عنة


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

تركيب اسطوانة ودسك:16:


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

:56:اريد معرف دورة الفرامل السيارة افكو 330


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

دورة التزيت السيارة افكو 330:15:


----------

